
Breaking Up Amazon Won’t Solve Its Climate Problem - botzombie
https://newrepublic.com/article/153660/breaking-amazon-wont-solve-climate-problem
======
NotPaidToPost
Does Amazon really have a "climate problem"?

Certainly in the US if people don't order online they will drive alone in
their cars to the mall.

Many observers think that Amazon actually cuts use of cars and related
emissions.

Unless there are factual data available this seems like BS to attack Amazon.

